

Columbia now offers dual degree in journalism and comp sci - freejoe76
http://www.journalism.columbia.edu/cs/ContentServer/jrn/1212612493028/page/1212612492347/JRNSimplePage2.htm

======
edge17
I wonder who the so-called experts in this field are that will be directing
the coursework?

